

YOSVape: The world's first internet-enabled, IRC-connected vaporizer. - cuttooth
http://raspberryhigh.wikia.com/wiki/Raspberryhigh_Wiki

======
overloaded
I'm not sure what rules more about this:

\- The G4 cube enclosure

\- The painstaking mechanical and electrical engineering know-how

\- The creative use of the Raspberry Pi

\- The tongue-in-cheek extolling the potential of other 'smart' appliances

Whenever I see things like refrigerators or washing machines with some Android
tablet glued to it I think about what a cynical waste of technology it is. The
YOSVape cements my belief that true innovation in the smart appliance world is
going to come for talented, creative individuals.

------
nvr219
voted 5

